# It was good!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

To see a couple familiar faces at sportsmen's warehouse today for Predator Strikeforces' seminar. It was very well done and if I wasn't outta town for the next one I'd go again. If anyone is wanting to learn a thing or two about hunting coyotes, don't forget to check out the next seminar by Tom Austin. It's on Jan. 22 at noon at the cabela's in Lehi. It will get you pumped and ready to go calling. Great Job Tom!!!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

What key things did you learn? I wanted to go but went to help my little brother fill his depredation elk tag today.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

he went over stand selections setups and calls pretty much coverd everything i really enjoyed it and even learnt some stuff i didnt even think to consider lol


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Like Mikeymike said, he covered alot of good stuff, i've read/heard alot of it before but he did go into detail about stand setup. Where to park the trunk, where to setup, where to put the foxpro in relation to the wind, where to put a buddy. He also went into all the different models of foxpros, very informative for someone if they don't already own one. Also told alot about the different kind of mouth calls, pros and cons of each. Too much info to type but I highly recomend everyone, whether know it all or just learning to go check out his next seminar.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

He did an outstanding job. I have been to quite a few seminars done by others and they did not cover some of the information he did and have not gone into the detail he did. There were several things I learned that I hadnt thought about. Everyone that wants to hunt coyotes should go see one of his seminars. He has spent endless hours learning the information he is sharing. He will give you what you need to be successful.


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

That's good to know. Took the Scouts camping Friday night and not back in time to attend yesterday. I'll plan on going to Lehi on the 22nd.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing guys! I have it on my calendar now!
http://www.cabelas.com/stores/store_inf ... 013#events


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

One thing I never thought about is he talked about is reading the body language of a coyote. I thought that was interesting. 

Also I had no idea they didn't use dens in the winter, they lay under vegetation. Good to know when you are trying to sneak into an area. 

I also didn't know they like to hang around cows so much sine they will pick through the cow pies and predate on other animals that pick through the cow pies.

On more thing.....Tom mentioned the breed up to about February 30th.  Sorry Tom I couldn't resist. 

Great seminar. Thanks Tom!


----------

